# Ryker Redbone Coonhound



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I figured I would make an official photo thread to post pictures of my nugget. 



Posing with his BarkBox


Studious


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Most were taken with my phone so quality is not that great


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Handsome boy! Always wanted a Redbone ever since I read Where the Red Fern Grows (I think thats the name lol. been a while since I read it)


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

He's adorable. I LOVE the collar tag (have a thing for pirate themed stuff). Where did you get it???


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Aw, he looks like a fun, loving boy! Very cute


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Yes he's a fun pup and pretty well behaved for a turd teenager.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

xoxluvablexox said:


> He's adorable. I LOVE the collar tag (have a thing for pirate themed stuff). Where did you get it???


Thank you. I got the tag from Red Dingo. They make awesome tags!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

A couple I took earlier today


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh so handsome! I just love him.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Damon's mom. I want to see more pictures of Luna!!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Thanks Damon's mom. I want to see more pictures of Luna!!!!


I hope to have some uploaded Monday or Tuesday. With the way the weather is looking outside right now I doubt I will be able to go to work tomorrow so lots of time to take photos. lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He has no idea what I'm talking about


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryker had fun with his puppy cousins yesterday. Taku the siberian huksy and Huck the black lab



Love this one. Pretty much sums up each dogs personality


Annnd he's off


Taku is confused


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he's SO cute, and he looks like so much fun.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

greenmaria said:


> Oh my gosh, he's SO cute, and he looks like so much fun.


Thank you!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty, pretty dog and *beautiful* eyes.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Pretty, pretty dog and *beautiful* eyes.





elrohwen said:


> Gorgeous boy!


Thank you both!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryker got to play with puppy cousin Duke the German Shorthaired Pointer today


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

He's soooo handsome! I love his shiny coat and super-expressive face! Seems like an awesome, sweet turddog :becky:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> He's soooo handsome! I love his shiny coat and super-expressive face! Seems like an awesome, sweet turddog :becky:


Haha thanks, Bella has a very expressive face too! Very much a turddog, but aren't they all? Lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fell asleep with his badger toy


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW jade!!!! Ryker is gorgeous. I just showed DH some of the pics, and it looks like when we decide to get another dog (YEARS down the road, even though we keep tossing around breed types even now), we'll likely look at Redbone Coonhounds or something very similar. Though it might be hard to resist getting another Swissy, but I don't think we'll want to cope with a full size one after knowing how strong Caeda is (lotta dog for her size). I love how expressive his face and eyes are, and damn those floppy ears just kill me.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Greater Swiss said:


> WOW jade!!!! Ryker is gorgeous. I just showed DH some of the pics, and it looks like when we decide to get another dog (YEARS down the road, even though we keep tossing around breed types even now), we'll likely look at Redbone Coonhounds or something very similar. Though it might be hard to resist getting another Swissy, but I don't think we'll want to cope with a full size one after knowing how strong Caeda is (lotta dog for her size). I love how expressive his face and eyes are, and damn those floppy ears just kill me.


 Thank you! They are great dogs. He's a PITA puppy but we're getting there. Definitely not the best candidate for formal obedience because all he wants to do is play with the other dogs and doing sits and stays, etc bore him. But he listens well and learns quickly. I know scent hounds get a bad rap for being stubborn but I don't feel that he's very stubborn. Anyways I think GSMDs are labeled as "stubborn" too, which you already know. He's loud and vocal during play time but otherwise he's pretty quite, doesn't bark at things or people. I think Redbones are considered to be more biddable of the scent hounds. They do take longer to mature though, he'll probably be a PITA puppy until about 2 years old haha. He's active but settles very well in the house and loves cuddling. Before I got him I was considering Weims and Vizslas, but felt that their energy level would be too high for me. Also he hardly sheds at all which is AWESOME.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He is so handsome!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Anyways I think GSMDs are labeled as "stubborn" too, which you already know. He's loud and vocal during play time but otherwise he's pretty quite, doesn't bark at things or people. I think Redbones are considered to be more biddable of the scent hounds. They do take longer to mature though, he'll probably be a PITA puppy until about 2 years old haha. He's active but settles very well in the house and loves cuddling.


 Yup, GSMDs are labeled as stubborn (even belligerent). Caeda is super vocal during play, but she does bark at other things (though usually only from inside the house). A somewhat more biddable scent hound....sounds really nice! GSMDs take a while to mature too....I know Caeda did, but she is smart and once she learned her off switch, she started settling in the house wonderfully. Sounds like a really good match for us, and although it is WAAAAY down the road (Caeda is 3, and we've decided we don't want to be a multi-dog household long term), so we've got (hopefully) YEARS before we seriously consider another dog, but a Redbone Coonhound is definitely going to be at the top of the potentials list!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

What a beautiful dog!!! Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

What a gorgeous dog.
That colour is amazing.
He has a sad looking resting face, it just makes me want to hug him even more  haha


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

We went on a spooky mountain hike today and got a few good pics. These are the times I REALLY wish I had half a decent camera.





Blurred out his red rocket in this one lol.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's a comparison of him on the same rock. When he was 9 weeks and now 9 months


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok I'm officially obsessed with your dog! He is so gorgeous. I love his body shape and expressive face. What a sweetheart!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Ok I'm officially obsessed with your dog! He is so gorgeous. I love his body shape and expressive face. What a sweetheart!


 Thank you. I love Catahoula's too! They are so cool looking.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Her colour is striking and she is so lean and muscular. Also, love her tail!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryker SWAM for the first time today!





WOOOOOO



The two men in my life, and I use the term "men" very loosely lol


On of the few decent pics of Ryker and I


Aaannd then there's this picture.....


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

d_ray said:


> Ok I'm officially obsessed with your dog! He is so gorgeous. I love his body shape and expressive face. What a sweetheart!


Yup, me too!!

The comparison pictures on the rock are very cool (and what a CUTE puppy!), also love the one with the lip tucked up....Caeda does that too...we call it "Elvis lip". Such a great expression!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Ryker is sooo handsome! His fur looks soooo smooth and shiny. I want to pet himmmm


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Greater Swiss said:


> Yup, me too!!
> 
> The comparison pictures on the rock are very cool (and what a CUTE puppy!), also love the one with the lip tucked up....Caeda does that too...we call it "Elvis lip". Such a great expression!


 He was a very cute puppy, but man was he the devil! SO mouthy. I'm surprised my fingers survived. Ha! Elvis lip. I'll have to use that.



taquitos said:


> Ryker is sooo handsome! His fur looks soooo smooth and shiny. I want to pet himmmm


Thank you! He's really soft. His ears are especially silky.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hurry up, mom!


I get to run with him under the condition that we get to stop at every brook/waterfall




My favorite face <3


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh man, he is just gorgeous. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Oh man, he is just gorgeous. What a beautiful dog.


 Thank you! Watson has the same droopy sad puppy face and floppy ears. Can never be mad at those faces lol


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

He's a great looking dog. How much does he weigh?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Slartibartfast said:


> He's a great looking dog. How much does he weigh?


He weighs about 55lbs and I'm pretty sure at 9 months he's done growing for the most part.


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

He is soooo cute and I love his big floppy ears. I've never actually known anyone with this breed but I read the book "Where the Red Fern Grows".


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I finally got a Canon Rebel and was testing it out today. I haven't used a DSLR in such a long time so the pics aren't that great





With flash


And this is my favorite


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I just want to curl up around him! He is gorgeous.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryker turned 10 months old on the 19th! I love this jerk!



Loves his daddy and his chicken




Play with me!


So much neck skin


Sniffing EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love him!! He is a gorgeous guy.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rowdy said:


> Love him!! He is a gorgeous guy.


Thank you! Do you have a pic thread for your Collies? Would love to see pics of them.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for asking. Here are a few old ones:

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/91325-cold-snowy-night-lazy.html

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/34353-cameron-deck.html

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/34352-few-toby-pics.html


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rowdy said:


> Thanks for asking. Here are a few old ones:
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/91325-cold-snowy-night-lazy.html
> 
> ...


Great pics! Collies are one of my favorite breeds. I've thought about getting one before. Are your boys relatively the same size? Toby looks a lot bigger than Cameron but maybe It's just the fluff.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

He is such a handsome dog!


Meagan


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Great pics! Collies are one of my favorite breeds. I've thought about getting one before. Are your boys relatively the same size? Toby looks a lot bigger than Cameron but maybe It's just the fluff.


Cameron is about 75 pounds and Toby is about 78. They're both at the high end of the breed standard, and Toby is a bit chubby.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got some good pictures today. He's wearing an e-collar, but I only use it for the vibrate and tone setting. We're working on his recall.





Nom nom nom



Yay! swimming!




Le wild coonhound frolicking in his natural habitat.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love this one! Gorgeous.


>


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Jade. I think Ryker is going to be tired tonight. Love to see dogs running and just enjoying life. He has gotten really big. Some pics I am sure because of the angle he looks tall.

Would you get another Redbone?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I love this one! Gorgeous.


Thank you, that was one of my favs as well!



luv mi pets said:


> Very nice Jade. I think Ryker is going to be tired tonight. Love to see dogs running and just enjoying life. He has gotten really big. Some pics I am sure because of the angle he looks tall.
> 
> Would you get another Redbone?


He definitely did a lot of butt tucking and zoomies today lol. I haven't decided on what I want in my next dog. Another Redbone or other coonhound is high on the list. There is a coonhound rescue in my area so if I did get another hound I would most likely go that route.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

A couple pics, modeling his new collar from Karma collars


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Look at that face! His expression reminds me a lot of Watson.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Look at that face! His expression reminds me a lot of Watson.


They both have big sad eyes and floppy ears. Hard to say no to a face like that.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> They both have big sad eyes and floppy ears. Hard to say no to a face like that.


Exactly. Hounds and spaniels are the ultimate manipulators.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryker is such a gorgeous boy! I love his new collar photos. His expressions are just too cute! 

What brand is his blue harness? I'm considering trying a different harness for charlie.


----------



## Monch (Nov 16, 2008)

Jade,

I had DNA done on my rescue pup. It came back redbone/Catahoula/terrier.

Looking at Ryker proves to me that I DID get a redbone mix.

The last pic, staring into the lens from the leather couch, proved it.

Ryker is a beautiful pup.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

pinksand said:


> Ryker is such a gorgeous boy! I love his new collar photos. His expressions are just too cute!
> 
> What brand is his blue harness? I'm considering trying a different harness for charlie.


 It's a Lupine roman harness. It's the one I use the most esp in summer because it dries quickly.


Monch said:


> Jade,
> 
> I had DNA done on my rescue pup. It came back redbone/Catahoula/terrier.
> 
> ...


Thank you! That's a very cool mix you have. Would love to see pics.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Such a handsome guy!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

The pretty wildflowers made for some nice pics today







Beaver dog








Being sassy


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful area! I love the last pic haha.. I wonder what he's saying to you


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> Beautiful area! I love the last pic haha.. I wonder what he's saying to you


 Thanks! He was yelling "GIVE ME THE STICK, NOW HUMAN!!"


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so in love with Ryker. And he is so beautiful.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Great pics  Really like those ones in the field


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I am so in love with Ryker. And he is so beautiful.


Aw, thanks!



Kyle071785 said:


> Great pics  Really like those ones in the field


Thank you! It's a spot that we've recently discovered and go to occasionally. It's nice because we are usually the only ones there. The pretty flowers were an unexpected surprise


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I always love your Ryker pics.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Ryker is so handsome. I just love red dogs and his coat is the perfect color.  Looks like he was having a great time in the water. I wish the flowers were still in bloom here, it got too hot but they look wonderful in your pictures.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Booty

More swimming

I'm feeling nostalgic so here's a baby pic


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Gorgeous! :O


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

theairedale said:


> Gorgeous! :O


 Thank you!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting more pics of your dog. Love it when you catch him telling you off. He seems to love the water. Very nice pictures


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am the hound whisperer lol. I couldn't get Gypsy to sit. She was just going nuts over the environment. 


Being girly


Couldn't for the life of me get her attention so I didn't get many good pics of her


He liked the view


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the group photo!! Very nice. It looks beautiful there!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the group shot, too!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

x3 for the group shot.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I love the group shot, too!


You inspired me to do a group photo. Now if I could get them to stay on the rock without me that would be magic.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in love with your NH scenery! Gypsy and Ryker fit right in with the fall foliage  Our hikes aren't nearly as photo worthy lol.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Need a big ol' LIKE button, here!! They is both so pretty shiny :becky:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> You inspired me to do a group photo. Now if I could get them to stay on the rock without me that would be magic.


You'll get there. My dogs have mostly been doing this for years - and I have a LOT of disasters of photos to prove it's taken a while 

Also, ever time I pass or open this thread, I sing "Ryker the redbone coonhound" to the tune of Rudolph the Rednosed Reindeer. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Also, ever time I pass or open this thread, I sing "Ryker the redbone coonhound" to the tune of Rudolph the Rednosed Reindeer.
> 
> I'm sorry.


Hahaha I was actually thinking of dressing him up as a reindeer for Halloween.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love the pictures! The scenery is beautiful.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate how it gets dark so early. I only have an hour of day light after work :/




Running with drool coming from her face


Shot of the day. The dirt on his face looks like a mustache lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And this weekend we lose that hour to the time change!

They are so, so, unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> And this weekend we lose that hour to the time change!
> 
> They are so, so, unbelievably gorgeous.


Darn, totally forgot about that. Ugh. Whyyy.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I also did this. I can't believe how much she doesn't care at all what I do to her. It's awesome. Meanwhile Ryker turns to satan when I touch a nail. I wish I could take them both and smoosh then into one perfect dog. Or it would end up being the worst dog in the world lol


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Your dogs are so pretty! Love their hound faces


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eeyore said:


> Your dogs are so pretty! Love their hound faces


 Thank you!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha awwww Gypsyyyy!!! Look at your manicure! Adorable 

And Ryker's sad puppy dog eyes in that last photo kills me ;-; seriously, HOW DO YOU LIVE WITH THAT FACE!??! I would end up feeding him all of my food to try to appease his sad sad eyes @[email protected]


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> I also did this. I can't believe how much she doesn't care at all what I do to her. It's awesome. Meanwhile Ryker turns to satan when I touch a nail. I wish I could take them both and smoosh then into one perfect dog. Or it would end up being the worst dog in the world lol


Heeheehee! That is so great!! Just love the color...LOL Bella won't let me near her with nail polish. Is there a special doggy polish that doesn't smell as much? I think that's what gets her (understandably).


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Haha awwww Gypsyyyy!!! Look at your manicure! Adorable
> 
> And Ryker's sad puppy dog eyes in that last photo kills me ;-; seriously, HOW DO YOU LIVE WITH THAT FACE!??! I would end up feeding him all of my food to try to appease his sad sad eyes @[email protected]


Haha I do feed him all of my food. I just live off dog kibble.



BellaPup said:


> Heeheehee! That is so great!! Just love the color...LOL Bella won't let me near her with nail polish. Is there a special doggy polish that doesn't smell as much? I think that's what gets her (understandably).


The polish I bought was called Warren London Pawdicure. It didn't smell at all and came in a paint pen instead of brush form so it was really easy to put on. My only gripe is that it took too long to dry and I had to hold her paws still for a good 5 min and it still got scraped up. I'm going to try baby nail polish next time to see if it dries any faster.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Random yard pics. We're going on a hike today hoping to get some good ones later!




Focused on the shed and car in the background whoops, but shows the size and color difference


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

I always love seeing photos of your two


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Majestic Corgi


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That face! I swear he is the smooth coated version of Watson in more than just personality. Their expressions are so similar!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

theairedale said:


> I always love seeing photos of your two


Thank you!



elrohwen said:


> That face! I swear he is the smooth coated version of Watson in more than just personality. Their expressions are so similar!


I knoooow it's crazy how much their faces look alike. They have the biggest eyes.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are so beautiful!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> They are so beautiful!!


 Thank you!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She fancy.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous. Gotta love a girl in pearls.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rowdy said:


> Gorgeous. Gotta love a girl in pearls.


Haha thank you!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful Coonhounds, my next hound will be a redbone.  I named Sam after the movie Savage Sam.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

HicktownJuliet said:


> Beautiful Coonhounds, my next hound will be a redbone.  I named Sam after the movie Savage Sam.


Thank you! Sam is a handsome guy! Love the name. Is Missy a redbone? I think my next hound will be a rescue walker or bluetick. They're like potato chips, can't get enough!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

Sam is actually a girl, hehe. It always gets people  Sam is a rescue, I was extremely lucky to get her! I agree, but they are hard to come by around here.  Missy is a Bloodhound/Great Dane to our knowledge.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

HicktownJuliet said:


> Sam is actually a girl, hehe. It always gets people  Sam is a rescue, I was extremely lucky to get her! I agree, but they are hard to come by around here.  Missy is a Bloodhound/Great Dane to our knowledge.


 Hahaha whoops *she's a pretty girl.


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

Its alright, she forgives you. ;P lol


----------

